# Piano, Flute, Violin Trios. Know any?



## GeorgeWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello and hi

I am eager to find out if anyone has any recommendations on Piano/Flute/Violin trios. I have a dance project in August with these instruments and love to find some good music to potentially use to perform. 

So anyone know any? Complete open book here

Many thanks in advance musical people


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nino Rota: Trio for Flute, Violin, and Piano:






Might be expensive to get hold of the sheet music though.


----------



## GeorgeWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> Nino Rota: Trio for Flute, Violin, and Piano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

This is high up the list


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Madrigal-Sonata by Bohuslav Martinů:






Musique de Cour by Jean Françaix:






Sonata for flute, violin and piano by Bohuslav Martinů:


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Here's a list of everything on IMSLP for flute, violin and piano:

https://imslp.org/index.php?title=Category:For_flute,_violin,_piano&transclude=Template:Catintro

Quite some nice obscure stuff there. I think you could even be a pioneer an perform the world premiere of some of Fidelis Zitterbart Jr.'s suites. (Seriously, check this guy out. He was a modern day Telemann, with some 125 string quartets, not counting the 100 quartets he destroyed...)


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

CPE Bach. There are also a few Trio sonatas by Bach, Handel, Telemann and other baroque or slightly later composers that could be played by flute, violin, piano.


----------

